# eBay fulfillment help



## robd1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi, 

NEED
- eBay friendly fulfillment company,
- 24 hour processing time - to ship.
- $15 shipped and below. 



I sell shirts on eBay for around $20, Any suggestions ?


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

who not purchase the shirts or plastisol heat transfers in bulk and then ship out your shirts yourself? Shipping will be less then 15.00 per shirt


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

ITWscreenprintin said:


> who not purchase the shirts or plastisol heat transfers in bulk and then ship out your shirts yourself? Shipping will be less then 15.00 per shirt


1. Order fulfillment by him self takes much time. He can focus on more important things. Such as design and branding

2. Shipping by himself always with no discount from shipping company. So shipping by an order fulfillment always get a big discount on shipping fee


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Most DTG fulfillment businesses can meet your needs.


----------

